# Male Kittens Fighting After Neutering!!



## Barney_Bear (Feb 6, 2009)

Advice gratefully received!! I've always had female cats and never had any problems! My cat disappeared last year and my children and I were devastated so after many failed attempts to find her, we homed two 8 week old male kittens. They are now 6 months old.
Bear went in yesterday to be castrated and everything went fine, when we brought him home, Barney went mad, took a complete dislike to him, wont go anywhere near him, just snarls and tried to claw him! Well, today it was Barneys turn, when we got him home, **** broke loose!! They are fighting non stop, i have had to seperate them. Barney is still recovering from the op, and is quite wobbly so i don't want them to hurt each other!

Any clues on what to do please?? They were best buddies 2 days ago!! I do not want to keep them seperated for long, but i also do not want them to hurt one another!

Julie


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

This is quite normal  Your cat smells completely different after being to the vets, so his brother thinks he's a stranger!

Try rubbing a towel on both of them so that their smells get mixed up...I am sure things will be fine again after a while


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yup, totally normal.
You can also try putting a little drop of vanilla extract on the back of each of their necks. It also helps them smell the same. 
Also, keep in mind that when they are neutered all their little hormones go crazy for a few days. That can create some odd behavior like brothers suddenly (clears throat) being amorous with each other. Also, normal. When I had my guys done, I separate them overnight.
Don't worry, they'll be best buddies again!


----------



## Barney_Bear (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! I seperated them during the night as Bear seemed to be getting rather "excited" over Barney!! Kids look amazed haha!! But they seem calmer this morning, playing as normal, so hoping the worst is over. Thanks again for your replies


----------

